# ?canning winter pears



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Someone gave us a bushel of winter pears, variety unknown. They were hard and crisp off the tree, tasty enough, w/a mixed-fruit kind of flavor though not very sweet. They have quickly gone to golden yellow, not overripe, still not very sweet. If I can some, would I add extra sugar for flavor? Would the typical amount of sugar be OK? Should I add ascorbic acid or vitamin C even though these seem to have some natural sourness, and how much? Thanks, Sue


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't have an answer for you, but wanted to add a quick question onto yours! I have a bunch of pears that were just picked too. They are still hard/crisp (kinda sorta really crisp apple texture). I've got them in the garage for now but can bring them into the house if needed. How soft should they be before I attempt to can them?


----------



## jconde (Sep 13, 2010)

I can pears with a light sugar syrup. (proportions on-line) After peeling, I put them in water and lemon juice until ready to process.

I've read you can use apple juice, (any fruit juice) in place of syrup but I've never tried it. Peeling them is the most time consuming!


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

If you have an apple corer/peeler/slicer, you can use your it to peel pears. You just have to move the corer/slicer part out of the way.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I never use sugar in my canned fruit. I always use juice, whatever I have. Usually apple or pear. I have a steam juicer, so I make my own.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I used the light sugar syrup also,my favorite thing too do with pears was make fruit cocktail,i had too buy grapes but the flavor is soo much better than store bought.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

well, I feel like a dummy. I never thought of doing fruit cocktail. we have our own apples, and pears, and we always pick cherries. what a great idea!


----------

